# Spayed Lop Female - Ky/OH



## BunnyPal (Mar 2, 2013)

Maggie is a rescue girl that was dropped off at the shelter.
I am currently fostering her and have gotten her spayed. She still needs about a week to recover, and months for the hormones to go away.
Maggie had a bit of an 'attitude' at the shelter due the the neglect she endured by her previous owner.
She is believed to be 1 1/2-2 years old and weighs around 6 pounds.

If you are interested in Maggie, she needs a patient home who will spoil and love her.
I feel she would do better with someone who is experienced with rabbits.

We are in the Northern KY/Ohio area.:bunny5


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope she finds a home. Looks my archie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

Wish we were closer, she's the same color as our old Mini Rex, Coal.


----------



## BunnyPal (Mar 6, 2013)

We're willing to drive to meet if anyone is further into Ohio/Ky/In/WV.
She just needs a good rabbit home!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 12, 2013)

Closed by OP request.


----------

